

On Motorcycles and Startups - brendanlim
https://medium.com/startups-downs/c80dd37d8333/

======
shipit
One of the things taught in Motorcycle Safety Foundation (MSF) course is
SIPDE.

Scan Identify Predict Decide Execute.

On a motorcycle, you have to keep absorbing data on the road, traffic
conditions, cellphone drivers et al and always know what you are going to do -
brake, slow down or zoom past.

Startups or rather any project is sort of like that. Inform yourself, decide
and execute. Anything else is certain death.

------
chsonnu
The biggest benefit of riding is that you can cut your commute time in half if
you're willing to lane split. There's also free parking everywhere if you know
where to look. And don't forget you're getting a minimum of 60 MPG if you're
riding a non supersport.

~~~
jason_slack
Lane splitting isn't legal everywhere though. Some places it is legal to the
posted speed limit, others legal to just 25 mph.

------
jason_slack
Author makes some interesting points about this relationship. Riding a bike
myself I can totally relate.

